# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Einsteiger-Ausrstung

## Maria

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich habe im letzten Sommer einen Surfschein gemacht und mir anschlieend einige Male Equipment in der Surfschule ausgeliehen. Die Grundtechniken hatte ich einigermaen drauf, aber der Sommer war dann recht schnell vorbei und die Surfschule zu. Ich spiele jetzt mit dem Gedanken mir eigenes Material zu kaufen, um da einfach unabhngiger zu sein und deutlich hufiger surfen zu knnen. 
Ich wohne auf Rgen, habe also ziemlich ideale Bedingungen, um entweder auf dem Bodden oder Ostsee zu surfen. Ich bin 1,70m gro und wiege ca. 55kg.
Ich hab bereits diverse Gebrauchtbrsen und Foreneintrge durchforstet, bin aber echt unsicher worauf es wirklich ankommt. Da mein Budget relativ knapp ist, finde ich oft relativ alte Boards, habe aber auch mitbekommen, dass sich da einiges getan hat in den letzten Jahren.
Ich freue mich ber jeden Tipp und jede Idee von euch!

----------


## Old Rob

Hallo Maria
 hier mal ein Link zu einer Seite, wo du viele Informationen ber’s Windsurfen bekommst, so dass du deine Kenntnisse ausbauen kannst:
http://www.windsurf-scout.de/
Du wirst hier wohl einige, teilweise auch gegenstzliche Tipps bekommen, und da ist es wichtig, dass du eine Ahnung hast, wovon die Rede ist.
Wie du sagst, es ist in den letzten Jahren einiges gegangen: die Board wurden krzer und breiter. Selbstverstndlich kannst du auch mit einem lteren Board fahren und weiter lernen, wirst wohl aber bald nach etwas neuerem lechzen.
Ich empfehle dir, dieses Jahr noch Material auszuleihen und mit steigendem Knnen verschiedene Bretter auszuprobieren. Gleichzeitig kannst du so dein Materialwissen vergrssern. Natrlich ist ausleihen auch nicht ganz billig, aber du wirst Fortschritte machen und ende Saison wirst du dich fr Bretter und Segel interessieren, die jetzt noch nicht in Frage kmen. Du kannst aber auch einen Aufsteiger-Surfkurs machen - da lernst du noch schneller.
Wenn es in deiner Nhe einen Windsurfclub gibt - tritt bei! Du wirst dort Leute kennen lernen, die dir bei der richtigen Materialauswahl helfen. 

Gruss Robert

----------


## madame_soleil

Hallo Maria,

ich wrde dir ebenfalls empfehlen, zu einer "gut sortierten" Surfstation zu fahren. Auf Rgen kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber auf Fehmarn wrde ich dir die Station am Wulfener Hals (am Campingplatz) oder in Gold empfehlen. Die haben unterschiedliche Marken und Brettgren, da kannst du dann bei 160 l einsteigen und dich weiter runtertasten (150, 140, 130, 120...). Google mal die Surfcamps von Windsurfing Hamburg. Die finden auf Fehmarn statt und da hast du dann fr ein Wochenende morgens Kurs und nachmittags freie Materialauswahl.

Also ich bin 165 cm gro, wiege 55kg und mein erstes Brett hatte 119l. Das war fr ein Aufsteigerboard gleich ziemlich niedrig (Wenn man vorher nur die 230l-Schulungsboards gefahren ist), aber man gewhnt sich schnell dran. Ich starte gerade meine ersten sehr wackeligen Versuche auf 93 l. Als Segel fahre ich 4.1, 4.5, 5.0, 5.6. Die 4er Segel bei starkem Wind (20 Knoten und mehr), die 5er Segel bei Leichtwind. Das 5.6er hatte aber noch keinen Wasserkontakt ;-).


Erste Versuche auf kleinen Boards wrde ich in einem Stehrevier machen. Das Draufkrabbeln ist nmlich ganz schn wackelig am Anfang.


In der Aufsteigerwelt auf der Website des Surfmagazins ist sonst auch irgendwo ein Gebrauchtwarenguide. 


Viel Spa und willkommen beim schnsten Wassersport wo gibt  :Big Smile:

----------


## Spacecowboy

Hallo Maria

Bist du schon mit Fun-Board unterwegs und damit auch sicher im Hhe laufen oder noch mit Schwert? Ein reines Anfngerboard mit Schwert wrde ich auf jeden Fall nur mieten. Aber auch sonst wrde ich jetzt in diesem Sommer mit Brettkauf noch warten und mglichst nur mieten solange die Surfstation offen hat, da die Fortschritte bei den meisten Einsteigern am Anfang rasant sind und du laufend ein etwas kleineres Board brauchst, bis du dann irgendwann bei einer Grsse ankommst, die dir fr lange Zeit Spass machen wird oder sogar fr sehr lange Zeit als Leichtwindboard dienen wird. Andererseits sind typische Aufsteigerboards auch ziemlich wertstabil und gut wiederverkuflich; bei einem guten Angebot knntest du also durchaus auch schon vor dem Herbst zugreifen. Bei konkreten Angeboten googelst du am besten Testberichte und fragst hier nach Meinungen. "Alt" ist bei Boards brigens immer relativ, z.T. gibt es durchaus vernnftige Sachen lteren Semesters frs knappe Budget.

Wrde den Fokus eher auf die Segelpalette legen und schauen, dass du da von vornherein vernnftig ausgerstet bist und nicht doppelt kaufen musst. Typischerweise startest du mit einem Gabelbaum und zwei Segeln, eins fr eher leichteren Wind und das kleinere fr zgigeren Wind (natrlich abhngig vom Revier, was das heisst). Die Gabel sollte sich angenehm greifen lassen und eher dnnere Holme haben. Vor allem beim kleineren Segel ist ein Cross-over Segel oder ein Powerwave-Segel ideal. Nach und nach wirst du dann nmlich beide Segel bei strkerem Wind einsetzen und die Palette um ein grsseres (eher Freeride-Segel) erweitern. Idealerweise kannst du das auch noch mit der bestehenden Gabel fahren. Praktisch fr den Geldbeutel ist auch, wenn du mit relativ wenigen Masten durchkommst, in deinem Fall natrlich nur RDM. Zuerst vielleicht nur ein Mast fr beide Segel, dann zwei Masten fr drei Segel, wobei du das mittlere Segel mit beiden Masten aufbauen kannst, so kannst du dir bei wechselnden Bedingen zwei Riggs aufbauen und nur die Gabel wechseln. Wrde mich gleich am Anfang auf eine Segel-Marke festlegen.

Am besten sprichst du mit mglichst vielen Leuten an den Surfspots, was dort vom Material her gut funktioniert. Auch weiterhin Kurse oder Surfcamps besuchen ist fr den Lernfortschritt ideal, denn Tipps bringen laufend wieder AHA-Erlebnisse 

Wnsche viel Spass und Erfolg beim Windsurfen!!
Phil

----------


## Maria

Hallo,
vielen Dank fr die Antworten! 
Erstmal ist die Seite windsurf-scout.de/ wirklich hilfreich und sehr informativ. Eine schne bersicht!
Einen Windsurfclub gibt es nicht, soweit ich wei, allerdings mehrere Surfschulen. Die sind allerdings leider nicht direkt in meiner Nhe. Da Rgen grer ist, als man denkt ist das ein ganz schnes gefahre, gerade im Sommer, wenn auch viele Touristen unterwegs sind. Da kann ich dann nicht mal eben nach der Arbeit surfen gehen. Abgesehen von den nicht geringen Kosten frs Ausleihen ist das aktuell wirklich der Hauptgrund warum ich angefangen habe nach eigenem Material zu schauen. Mein Plan war eigentlich mir diesen Sommer noch Material auszuleihen, evtl. einen Aufsteigerkurs zu machen und dann Ende des Sommers zu schauen. Leider ffnet aber die Schule in meiner Nhe nicht mehr. Dort hatte ich den Surfkurs gemacht und mit dann ein paar Mal Material ausgeliehen. Das war aber noch ein riesen Schulungsboard mit Schwert und ein ziemlich kleines Segel. 
Ich bin hin und her gerissen, da ich einfach so Lust habe endlich loszulegen. Der Bodden ist 10 Min mit dem Auto entfernt. Das ist schnes Stehrevier und zwar fast gnzlich, also perfekt fr Anfnger... 
Aktuell berlege ich auch Anfang Juni an einem Surfcamp teilzunehmen. Da knnte ich dann erstmal wieder einkommen und mit den anderen Surfern und Lehrern sprechen.
Ich sehe langsam ein, dass ich einfach ein bisschen Geduld haben muss. Es bringt wahrscheinlich nichts das jetzt zu berstrzen...
Ich danke euch auf jeden Fall fr die Tipps, auch zum Material. Ich werde es beherzigen!
Euch eine gute Zeit auf dem Wasser  :Smile:

----------


## KIV

Hallo Maria,
gerade wenn Du spontan und flexibel surfen gehen willst, fhrt um eigenes Material irgendwann kein Weg mehr herum. Momentan ist eine Surfschule wohl doch noch die beste Option fr Dich. Wenn Du Dich aber doch schon selbst versorgen willst: Zumindest die Segel kannst Du ja unabhngig vom Fahrknnen weiter einsetzen. Speziell fr Deine (Fliegen-)Gewichtsklasse kannst Du Dich mal nach "North Sails Now" (jetzt "Duotone Now") umsehen, die Teile habe ich fr meinen Sohn besorgt und wir sind begeistert.
Vor allem die dnne Gabel ist super, weil man einfach weniger Kraft braucht - besonders bei kleineren Hnden. Und vielleicht gibt es auch noch gnstige Restposten mit North-Aufschrift, ansonsten sind die gleich mit Duotone. Und zahl auf keinen Fall den Listenpreis, Zielwert ist UVP -25%. North ist generell super einfach aufzubauen, dank etlicher Trimmhilfen. Und Du kannst bei dem Segel sehr viele Gren mit einem Mast benutzen, das schont auch das Budget.

Bei Brettern ist das am Anfang wirklich recht kompliziert, v.a. wenn Du am Anfang noch ein Schwert oder Mittelfinne brauchst. Vielleicht ist aber auch als erstes bungsboard ein SUP mit Windsurfoption noch eine gute Idee. Das kannst Du auch ohne Segel bei Flaute benutzen und hast mehr Tage auf dem Wasser - und ein gutes Training frs Windsurfen und Du musst es bei steigendem Fahrknnen nicht direkt wieder entsorgen. Die Teile haben allerdings oft auch recht runde Kanten, da wrde ich gerade am Anfang auf eine Mittelfinnen-Option Wert legen um Abdrift zu verhindern.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin und VG!
Stefan

----------


## seegraser

------Ein reines Anfngerboard mit Schwert wrde ich auf jeden Fall nur mieten. ----

nana, ich treffe bei etwas weniger Wind auf groen Seen oft auf Fahrer, die mit groen Schwertboards, sofern sie nicht megabreit sind, eine riesen Spa haben -also die Boards megabreit  :Smile:  . Es gibt kein Ja und Nein, es ist auch eine Sicherheitsfrage bei wenig Wind, generell sucht man sich das richtige Board fr seinen Einsatzbereich. Selbst weit Fortgeschrittene holen sich bei wenig Wind groe Boards und sind auf dem Wasser im GG zu den, die am Ufer neben ihren kl Boards sitzen und nur zuschauen !

----------


## Spacecowboy

> Selbst weit Fortgeschrittene holen sich bei wenig Wind groe Boards und sind auf dem Wasser im GG zu den, die am Ufer neben ihren kl Boards sitzen und nur zuschauen !



Ja, nur "gross" heisst in diesem Fall dann aber Krpergewicht + ca.50L , reicht vllig zum dmpeln bei 1-3 Bft ;-)

----------


## Old Rob

Heutzutage greift man bei wenig Wind zum Foil!

Die angesprochenen grossen Boards der Fortgeschrittenen sind hchst selten die Flugzeugtrger mit Schwert sondern eher die speziellen Super-Lightwind-Boards (zB. das JP mit 165 Liter und 92 cm Breite).

----------


## KIV

> Heutzutage greift man bei wenig Wind zum Foil!



Die Aussage kann ich in dem Zusammenhang berhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Dieser Fred wurde von einer Anfngerin erffnet, die nach Tipps fr erstes eigenes Material gefragt hat.
Und btw: In der Schweiz gibts wahrscheinlich auch wenig Seegras und Sandbnke, oder..?

----------


## Spacecowboy

> Die Aussage kann ich in dem Zusammenhang berhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Dieser Fred wurde von einer Anfngerin erffnet, die nach Tipps fr erstes eigenes Material gefragt hat.



War ja ganz offensichtlich an diesen Kommentar adressiert:




> Selbst weit Fortgeschrittene holen sich bei wenig Wind groe Boards



.
.




> Und btw: In der Schweiz gibts wahrscheinlich auch wenig Seegras und Sandbnke, oder..?



In unseren typischen Surfseen tatschlich nicht, leider auch keine Stehreviere..

----------


## seegraser

in der neuen und der vorletzten SURF wird erlutert und an Boards sogar mit Tests gezeigt, welchen groen Einsatzbereich groe Schwertboards ber 190 l unter der Gleitschwelle bei wenig bis mittlerem Wind zeigen (Zitat), weswegen nahezu alle Firmen den Windsurfer LT wieder auflegten, damit man den eigentlichen Spirit des Windsurfens vor 1995 wieder zurckholt, den die Kurzbretter und Heizer "zerstrten" (wieder Zitat) , siehe auch Kona, RRD Longrider, etc. , siehe auch link unten, Einleitung. All dies wird natrlich an Revieren mit Vereinen und Schulen intensiv durchgefhrt - ich sehe es jede Woche an drei Spots von drei. 
Weiter sieht man, dass mittlere Boards (kg + 50 l , siehe oben) bei wenig Wind eher bremsen als fahren, einfache Physik, als htten sie einen Schleppanker am Heck (weiteres Zitat).


Also Anfnger (und Fortis bei wenig Wind) , leiht, erwerbt oder trumt von groen Boards, die bei wenig Wind einen riesen Spa machen - ich bin auch immer unter Ws 4 dabei ! Aaaaber, das Board sollte langestreckt und gerade sein, ansonsten fhrt es ncht so gut.

Daneben gibt es die neuen "kurzen" Boards unter 2,9 m Lnge wie das Thommen Gleitwunder, das man leider nicht berall testen kann: https://www.surf-magazin.de/aufsteig...iew-marc-thoms


 :Smile:

----------


## finnenschrauber

Ja, stimme ich zu,

und Spacecowboy, 50 l mehr sind viel zu wenig zum Dmpeln - das wird dann eher eine Wackelbrettnummer fr die Wirbelsulenmuskulatur  :Smile:  . Ich stand dann gerne auf Naish Kailua 250 !

----------


## kurtmievielle

Hallo Maria, 
ich habe mal in Dranske bei den "Rgenpiraten" ein Dropinn mit fetten 190l Volumen relativ gnstig gebraucht gekauft. Das gleitet auch bei meinen 90kg frh an. So viel Volumen brauchst du sicher nicht, aber die haben dort die gesamte Palette und du kannst mal durchtesten und fragen was sie dir fr ein Angebot machen knnen, gerade jetzt, wo die Saison zum Ende kommt. Zur Orientierung: Neu kosten die Dinger €2100 und ich habe damals €700 aus der Vorsaison bezahlt.

----------


## Spacecowboy

> und Spacecowboy, 50 l mehr sind viel zu wenig zum Dmpeln - das wird dann eher eine Wackelbrettnummer fr die Wirbelsulenmuskulatur  . Ich stand dann gerne auf Naish Kailua 250 !



Nun gut, wenn man auf ein reinrassiges "Dmpelbrett" zurckgreifen will, kann das natrlich (fast) beliebig viel Volumen haben und ist schlussendlich auch Geschmackssache, mein SUP hat schliesslich auch 180 Liter fr meine 74kg. Meine Aussage von 50 Liter ber Krpergewicht bezog sich auf die davor erwhnten "weit Fortgeschrittenen". Ich gehe dabei auch von breiteren Freeride-Shapes aus, welche man blicherweise als grosses Schwachwindboard hat. Da drfte eigentlich nichts wackeln, ist aber natrlich individuell. Musste in einem Surfkurs bei fast keinem Wind auch mal ein Board mit ca. 22 Litern ber Krpergewicht rausfassen, das war dann definitiv eine Wackelnummer und nach ein paar Badegngen mit nassem Neo und Segel stand ich dann mit den Kncheln unterwasser. Aber auch das ging noch irgendwie und es war eine super bung! Wenn du danach wieder auf ein grsseres Board wechselst, geht alles von alleine ;-)

(und ich wrde mich auch noch nur als "Aufsteiger" bezeichnen...)

----------


## Surf Maniac

Stimmt fr mich alles so.
Mit etwas Erfahrung auf einem Board mit 20 l. ber Krpergewicht sollte man bei Flachwasser bei normaler krperlicher Verfassung sicher schotstarten knnen.

----------

